

"Ancient" Chinese Instrument Sounds Like 8-Bit Mario - hernamesbarbara
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM9hH3suOpo#t=40

======
spingsprong
That was awesome. I'd never even heard of it before, it's a Sheng.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheng_%28instrument%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheng_%28instrument%29)

